# Its a girls car....SIGH



## CR7 (Jun 12, 2015)

So i got my first TT a 3.2 V6 in black last Friday and it looks stunning, but I'm getting increasingly fed up with everyone saying its a girls car, whilst im joking along with them at the moment its staring to P**s me off a bit, Looking at it I just can see it, I don't see how it appeals to a woman, no offence to woman but in my experience they go for clios, Micra's, Puntos etc.

Whilst im trying not to let it effect me its putting a little niggle in the back of my head and I don't want it to put me off the car as right now its the best car i've ever had, even better then the Subaru WRX I had previously.

How does everyone else deal with it?


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

Well... to me, the TT has always looked a bit like a stretched out and squashed new beetle.

Honestly the stigma is no big deal. I see more women driving mustangs than men, and nobody seems to care about that. It's only as big a deal as you make it.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

CR7 said:


> So i got my first TT a 3.2 V6 in black last Friday and it looks stunning, but I'm getting increasingly fed up with everyone saying its a girls car, whilst im joking along with them at the moment its staring to P**s me off a bit, Looking at it I just can see it, I don't see how it appeals to a woman, no offence to woman but in my experience they go for clios, Micra's, Puntos etc.
> 
> Whilst im trying not to let it effect me its putting a little niggle in the back of my head and I don't want it to put me off the car as right now its the best car i've ever had, even better then the Subaru WRX I had previously.
> 
> How does everyone else deal with it?


I take all comments like that as a compliment because it's based on jealousy. On the flip side I get many more compliments and looks on a daily basis - literally EVERY day. 
Yesterday I overheard someone say to his girl friend, "If I won the lottery I'd have one of those."
A week ago a couple were walking passed the car and the woman said, "Oh my god that looks really lovely." Her boyfriend said, "Yeah, own by a fucking wanker."
It just makes me laugh and actually quite proud because their looks still cut it, and generate great reactions.
Don't let it bother you.


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't be bothered by the heckling brigade, as they probably drive the All Conquering, Mundaneo by Bord !!

It'll be a 2.0TDi, Zeeeetec, Eco-Knob, Ghia, XXL limited edition (to 1 billion units just in UK) as purchased by their company fleet manager, as a Vauxhall Insignificant was deemed too exclusive for their high brow, supervisory level personnel.

Or... They catch the bus!! :lol: :lol:

Enjoy the V6 bud


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

The fact is people who know abit about cars know full well the TT was sold as a sports car and as that its very very girly! fact, however its a great looking car, stylish, comfortable and well built, and nothing on the road looks like it which is nice.

At the end of the day you should buy a car because you like it, not because someone down the road likes it lol, so aslong as you like it thats all that matters, so just laugh it off


----------



## CR7 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah ive been laughing it off as such and joining in etc asking if anyone wants a hair cut but its starting to hack me off a bit! And what annoys me is people are only saying it to be part of the crowd!

I don't see what's girly about it think i need it explaining to me as nothing about it says girl!


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

You need to translate the remarks as follows:

*'It's a girl's car' *= 'I think I saw a top gear video 10 years ago that said it was a girl's car. But I don't actually know what a TT looks like really in actual fact.'

*'It looks a bit girlie' *= 'I am actually very jealous as I drive a focus 1.6 with chewing gum wrappers in the footwell.'

*'I thought that was a car for hairdressers'* = 'I feel suddenly inadequate and emasculated now that my friend/colleague/associate has bought himself a sports car and I can think of nothing better to say to make myself feel better than this.'


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

You've got to remember this car appeared in Legally Blonde, which is one of the most popular movies ever made, and they had it baby blue and light pink interior in that movie :? 
That and people get mad when a little 1.8 beats their 2.5 turbo or 2.8 V6 haha


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I get it on a daily basis and it doesn't bother me in the slightest as I see what they all drive. For me it was between the TT and a S3, the TT won because it was so much more special feeling


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Why let other peoples opinion bother you ? The TT is a great car as they would know if they ever drove one. I also have a 924 and regularly get the 'oh yeah its the one with a vw van engine' comment so what, they have never driven one or know it saved Porsche. Even had 'corse yours isnt a real porsche' from a cayenne driver, he had a total sense of humour failure when I pointed out he drives a toureg in a realy bad body kit 

Just ignore it and enjoy knowing something they dont. as mentioned most of it is related to top gear and lets face it everythng that comes out of clarksons mouth is c#*p anyway.


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

When my friends said this I said 'A rover 25 1.1 with 75hp is more suited to a girl than a 1.8 turbo with 225bhp'. Needless to say he soon shut up.

Also, take them out in it. People seem to underestimate the performance of the TT for some reason.


----------



## iborg (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe I'm doing something right, but my son says Mustang convertibles are girls cars, typically driven by fifty year old suicide blondes.

Maybe there's hope for him.


----------



## CR7 (Jun 12, 2015)

Its not really the guys saying to me its all the woman!! In fact only 1 mate (male) said it to me cos his old man told him it was a hairdressers car he didnt even no what it was until i showed him!

But its the woman that are annoying me lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

If it bothers you then just smash their skulls in with a tyre iron. If on the other hand you can let it wash over you then do that instead 

I have two, both have more than 400 bhp. But having a pair of TiTTies will always be girly


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Wimmin eh.. 
insert usual comments 

You can allways say its actually , A "big" girl's blouse or girls like it cos it looks good like me, n so on .
Id reckon most cars are girls cars these days,manufacturers arent going to alienate a large proportion of the market.
For a decent "Man's car" you might have to go back to something like an earlier aston martin with a floor pivot clutch and a heavy zf gearbox :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

If your friends say its a girls car again, just answer "I am a lesbian"


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Most of them usually shut up when you take them for a ride and floor it! :roll:

I have had a few that made comments at work, they were the ones that held on the tightest... :wink:

John


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

CR7 said:


> Its not really the guys saying to me its all the woman!! In fact only 1 mate (male) said it to me cos his old man told him it was a hairdressers car he didnt even no what it was until i showed him!
> 
> But its the woman that are annoying me lol


Unfortunately, us girls who know anything about cars are in a minority. You could quote the power, 0-60 times etc 'til you're blue in the face, but it'll mean nothing to them. They probably drive a Ka, or something else small and derivative, and the most important factor for them is that it's a pretty colour, and there's room for their teddy bears on the dash.

Take them out in it, scare them shitless and they won't say anything again.

Or just don't give them any more ammunition by reacting, shrug it off and they'll get bored.


----------



## Aidenw (Jun 14, 2015)

If I had a £1 for everyone said my tt was a hairdresser car I could have bought it again but they soon shut up when they get left behind at a set of traffic lights ! 
I also carry a pair of my finance old hair dressing scissors in the car an when someone comments I just pull them out an laugh at them  
I've had 58 cars ranging from scoobys to bmw an the tt is by far the nicest to drive


----------



## CR7 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thats what i have been doing plying along with the jokes, I told them id be more than happy to give them a hair cut as I reached for the knife and fork drawer, they soon laughed it off and changed the subject but it does get a bit boring after a while, like my mother in law saying its not something she thought id have because its a bit girly!!! that was probably the first time i got annoyed with a comment lol.

The car makes me smile every time i walk past it and I even make journeys last that little bit longer by taking a different route just to be sat in it for longer than i need to.

One thing i noticed was people try there hardest not to stare at it almost to try a make a point like "its just a TT" its rather amusing.


----------



## S3ttx (Jun 12, 2015)

Tbh I call them girls car and I am looking for another one I don't care what ppl say I joke along my last 180 convert looked sweet my mates dad bought it the first hour I put it up for sale he used to call it a girls car so now I call him the puff of Teesside lol he laffs if of....

You can take it both ways just ignore and Ladd in their face when u beat them in there saxos lol


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

My usual replies to the following are:

*Its a girls car* ... Reading between the lines, you're saying im a girl. I still wouldn't fancy you with my beer goggles on, you fugly window licker.  
*Its a hairdressers car*... Gimme some scissors and lets see if its true. First attempt is for free. :twisted: 
*At least that one has an engine* (usually uttered by my girlfriend)... I guess you aren't getting that holiday this year then.  
*Its still got no engine* (usually uttered by my girlfriend because she still thinks its funny)... I need another beer :roll:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

A lot of comments here are amusing to me, regarding taking people out in it, and scaring them ROFL, most hot hatches are the same speed or quicker now, please dont suggest standard TT's are super duper fast....


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I have had those jabs for 10 years! First with my gen 7 celica, then my s2k then my Z4 and now my TT.

End of the day all of those cars (bar the celica maybe!) were faster than their cars... And while impractical looked a million times better then their common saloon a4/ 3 series diesels!

I just get over it really and call it a hairdressers car first... Kind of takes away their punchline!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> A lot of comments here are amusing to me, regarding taking people out in it, and scaring them ROFL, most hot hatches are the same speed or quicker now, please dont suggest standard TT's are super duper fast....


Lots of hot hatches may be the same speed but the sensation of speed in a lower slung car like the TT is waaaaaay greater, also most of these folks probably drive people carriers or family saloons, the TT will be faster and corner harder than they can believe.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The OP could always state that the hairdressers version is a 4 cylinder, whilst he has 6 cylinders, cos more is more..

Anon


----------



## S3ttx (Jun 12, 2015)

That escalated smash his head in with a tyre iron and get done or Laff it of but excessive lol


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

I just reply, with a deadpan face, 'you reckon?' As far as I'm concerned the conversation ends there.


----------



## CR7 (Jun 12, 2015)

longodds said:


> I just reply, with a deadpan face, 'you reckon?' As far as I'm concerned the conversation ends there.


Haha yeah tried that one and they did an awkward laugh.



V6RUL said:


> The OP could always state that the hairdressers version is a 4 cylinder, whilst he has 6 cylinders, cos more is more..
> 
> Anon


I've mentioned this.

I've also said why would a hairdresser want a 3.2 V6? They just looked at me without much of a response.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

So, your bud must drive some real mans car then..
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Duggy said:


> Most of them usually shut up when you take them for a ride and floor it! :roll:
> 
> I have had a few that made comments at work, they were the ones that held on the tightest... :wink:
> 
> John


You're right with this -- I took a mate on a run down the A41 to the Midland Breakfast club at Cosford, his hairdresser comments have stopped now.

I took another mates father round Oulton Park on a greasy wet November trackday after he had been out in his civic type r and he was full of respect for the little old TT.

I'm from a stage rally motor club and I get all sorts of jokey comments but at the end of the day it similar to a well specced rally car they drool over, so it must be the "nice" appearance that the TT has that invites the comments so just make it a bit more aggressive looking.


----------



## CR7 (Jun 12, 2015)

Just heard a new one, after my alternator failed someone said to me "just take it back to the salon" :lol:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Around where I work there are 4 or 5 TT owners and 3 of them are women but who cares?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

CR7 said:


> Just heard a new one, after my alternator failed someone said to me "just take it back to the salon" :lol:


Just make sure that when you get your quote your'e not wearing a blonde wig or anything 

Ive heard girls/girlies tend to get shafted..er overcharged by garages,if they can get away with it.

Oh and dont hum this while your waiting! :lol:


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Personally i couldnt give a flying f**k what people say about my cars. Its how you drive them that define the car. Admittedly there are a lot of middle age women who drive a Mk1 TT, however most of these are now moving onto Mk2's and they are becoming an enthusiasts car instead of a 'pretty runaround'...

I have owned a Ford Puma, an MG TF and my current TT, all of which have the stigmatism of being 'girls/ hairdressers cars' by people who have never owned or even ridden in one, needless to say once i have demonstrated the cars capabilities to them they have been less quick to judge... 

Its funny really, out of the 3 above, the MG TF was probably classes by other people as the most girly/ hair dressery, however it was probably the most manly to drive. I had a heavy clutch and throttle, it was noisy and twitchy and it took the most driving to get it to perfom as well as it could, plus most woman i have met hate convertibles, all i got when i put down the roof was nagging it was cold and a face full of hair from the other half... so how could it possibly be a girls car...?

Admittedly the TT is a very easy car to drive fast having ESP etc... to keep you from getting too silly and will take corners faster than most cars without twitching or under/ oversteering too much so i guess maybe it is more of an uneducated girls car but that doesnt mean it isnt for proper drivers who can turn the ESP off and corner on the brink of balance and grip and squeeze all of the potential out of what is a great car when pushed hard...

Haters will hate because they are jealous/ uneducated/ think they know everything, you just need to smile inside because you know what they are missing...


----------



## CR7 (Jun 12, 2015)

firediamonduk said:


> Haters will hate because they are jealous/ uneducated/ think they know everything, you just need to smile inside because you know what they are missing...


Very true


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> Personally i couldnt give a flying f**k what people say about my cars. Its how you drive them that define the car. Admittedly there are a lot of middle age women who drive a Mk1 TT, however most of these are now moving onto Mk2's and they are becoming an enthusiasts car instead of a 'pretty runaround'...
> 
> I have owned a Ford Puma, an MG TF and my current TT, all of which have the stigmatism of being 'girls/ hairdressers cars' by people who have never owned or even ridden in one, needless to say once i have demonstrated the cars capabilities to them they have been less quick to judge...
> 
> Haters will hate because they are jealous/ uneducated/ think they know everything, you just need to smile inside because you know what they are missing...


My Mk1 tigra was girlier than your puma.. so there! stamps foot. [smiley=pimp2.gif] :twisted:


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

3TT3 said:


> firediamonduk said:
> 
> 
> > Personally i couldnt give a flying f**k what people say about my cars. Its how you drive them that define the car. Admittedly there are a lot of middle age women who drive a Mk1 TT, however most of these are now moving onto Mk2's and they are becoming an enthusiasts car instead of a 'pretty runaround'...
> ...


I agree and the Tigra was sh**e to drive like all Vauxhalls, whereas the Puma was awesome to drive, was thinking of getting another one recently but decided to get the RX8 instead...


----------



## anotherbob (Feb 1, 2013)

Some girls have really good taste. Like my Mrs. for instance.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> I agree and the Tigra was sh**e to drive like all Vauxhalls, whereas the Puma was awesome to drive, was thinking of getting another one recently but decided to get the RX8 instead...


Tigra is a swear word in the Puma community because they were that shite! :lol: Get rid of the RX8 before it needs an engine rebuild and get yourself an FRP. 8)



anotherbob said:


> Some girls have really good taste. Like my Mrs. for instance.


Some do, but the majority just don't care that much about what they drive.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I wouldn't let the comments bother you one jot.
If they want to belittle your motor... belittle their face!
"It looks as though it's been on fire and stamped out with a golf shoe" should work!
If they don't like how it looks, don't look at it... Simple.


----------



## CR7 (Jun 12, 2015)

What annoys me is half the people that say its a hairdressers car or a girls car have no idea why, they are just following the crowd or listening to the rumour, I've found that if some one says to me "thats a hairdressers car" I've started saying "oh right why is that" and they don't have a clue why! and when you continue to ask them to explain why they just say "because it is".....


----------

